# Running Rainbird R-Van nozzles at 30psi?



## brown_town (Apr 1, 2020)

Designing an irrigation system and based on testing with an actual water pressure gauge at the highest area where a sprinkler head would be I max out at just a bit over 40 psi.

I'd like to run the Rainbird R-Van nozzles on pressure regulated bodies, but it doesn't appear I'm going to be able to hit the optimal 45 psi, so I'm considering electing to use 30 psi regulated bodies instead.

I'm under the impression that this will work fine , meaning the sprinklers will operate at the 30psi specifications noted by Rainbird - in terms of throw, gpm, and precipitation. However, is there anything I should be concerned about with this approach other than it's not using the most optimal or efficient pressure - like poor rotary water stream consistency/quality?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I use some r-vans with 30 psi regulated heads. I do not have any issues. I have really good flow though. 30 psi seem like they throw the same distance as the 45


----------



## brown_town (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I went ahead bought a bunch of 30PSI SAM RB heads with the assumption that it would work out just fine.


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

My pressure is currently 30-35psi. I just set up some in ground Rainbirds in my mulch bed. They are 38' rotors. They throw about 35 feet for ONE at a time, if they're tilted slightly back. I'm running a half circle from my bed.

If I try to run two of them they drop about 10 feet each.


----------

